# Insurance?



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Who would guys recommend for insurance?


----------



## ryanwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

Amica was the most reasonable for me.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

I have Progressive. Have been satisfied so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Progressive best I could find.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

^^^^^^ x3 on Progressive


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Ended up going with Safeco. Was about $300 less than Progressive with Half the deductible. Hopefully I won't have to use it. 

Thanks for the response.


----------

